# Win $1000 DigitalOcean credit



## cassa (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi!

DigitalOcean and Serverbear are doing a giveaway of $1000 DigitalOcean credit, or 9 winners for $50!

Sign up here: https://gleam.io/866v7-eyGDZw (non-referral: http://serverbear.com) and click on the blue button in the right corner


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks, entered to win! Of course, whoever wins the grand prize wins a maximum of about 9 years of service. Not sure if DO will still be around, or if VPSes will even be relevant at that point. Interesting nevertheless!


----------

